# Simple TV2 UHF Remote for Older Folks???



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I have done a search and checked the Dish web site to no avail, but wanted to double check, hopefully for updated info.
I am looking for a Dish or third party UHF TV2 remote with basic simple functionality to use w/ a 622. This would be for an 84 year old that would find it too confusing if there were more functions other than TV on/off, vol +/-, Dish on/off, guide, and channel +/-
Thanks


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I was going to suggest the EZ remote, but that is an IR only remote so that won't work.

Probably the best one is the v4.0 UHF Pro. It's not as simple as the EZ remote, but it doesn't have all of the DVR buttons on it. I have an old v4.0 remote and it works with my 522. See http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/remotes/4.0.shtml

I'm sure you can find it on eBay and it should work your 622 sans the DVR functions.

Otherwise, you could buy an 311 and use the EZ remote. According to the documentation, the EZ remote doesn't work with the 322. I wouldn't know why it wouldn't though.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

jsk:
Thanks for the idea on the 4.0 remote. It is close to what I am looking for and a lot better than the 6.0 I have now. Unless someone comes up w/ another idea, I will give it a try.
Boy this site and the people on it are great.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You actually can now use an IR remote for TV2 with an add-on converter. See http://www.dishuser.org/tv2ir.php


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Ok, if interested here's an update.
- 4.0 remote works, but buttons are too small for old eyes
- EZ remote looks ok, but it is IR only
- I finally found and ordered a TV2 IR Converter http://www.dishstore.net/advanced_s...Csid=5d6e01ce41537cb1557e06bf6e516948&x=5&y=6
- Ordered an EZ remote
- Started looking for assisted living homes (just joking... unless the above fails)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Here is my solution:
Got a DishNetwork TV2 IR Conversion Kit ( http://www.dishuser.org/tv2ir.php ) thanks to BobaBird. Purchased it from The Dish Store (http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=334). Dish Tech support told me the EZ remote doesn't work with the [email protected] IR Converter. Then bought a cheep LARGE button remote http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65785 from Harbor Freight. Hooked up the TV2 Converter in the upstairs bedroom, the included splitter at the downstairs VIP 622 receiver, set the remote to the pre-programmed TV and receiver codes, and all worked well.

Of course my mother-in-law couldn't understand the need to hit TV, power, Sat, power and the reverse to turn things on and off. Also the pre-programmed Dish buttons got her into trouble. After a few days of repeating and writing down the instructions, and running upstairs to "fix" the TV, I went out and got a programmable remote http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ntrol&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1153999180455 with two buttons having a macro function. I only programmed the very few absolutely needed buttons. Then set the on macro to TV function, power on, Sat function, power on, cancel, and finally view tv. Off macro is set to Sat function, power, TV function, power.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom-Tx said:


> Here is my solution:
> Got a DishNetwork TV2 IR Conversion Kit ( http://www.dishuser.org/tv2ir.php ) thanks to BobaBird. Purchased it from The Dish Store (http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=334). Dish Tech support told me the EZ remote doesn't work with the [email protected] IR Converter. Then bought a cheep LARGE button remote http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65785 from Harbor Freight. Hooked up the TV2 Converter in the upstairs bedroom, the included splitter at the downstairs VIP 622 receiver, set the remote to the pre-programmed TV and receiver codes, and all worked well.
> 
> Of course my mother-in-law couldn't understand the need to hit TV, power, Sat, power and the reverse to turn things on and off. Also the pre-programmed Dish buttons got her into trouble. After a few days of repeating and writing down the instructions, and running upstairs to "fix" the TV, I went out and got a programmable remote http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ntrol&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1153999180455 with two buttons having a macro function. I only programmed the very few absolutely needed buttons. Then set the on macro to TV function, power on, Sat function, power on, cancel, and finally view tv. Off macro is set to Sat function, power, TV function, power.


I understand your problem. I frequently get called to help a couple of elderly folks in my community who regularly get their satellite receivers in an unworkable (for them) state. Satellite and cable providers should make available a very simple, large button receiver/remote combination for these folks.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Every time I visit my Dad he and his wife ask me the same set of questions about locals and satellite. They are on the county line where Dish decided to give them west directional locals which they can't get OTA, and not the east direction ones they can get and have the actual local news they want to watch! So I have a DTVPal set up for them. Explaining how to use two different remotes and changing channels on the TV to use it is way too confusing for them!

I really would love to set up a Harmony for them, but with their Dish in the basement, it is not likely to work well. I had an IR repeater for them back when they had a BUD, but it was unreliable due to noise. I'd rather not go that route again.

I am thinking about getting them a little riser to put under the TV and moving their receiver up stairs under the TV so it can all be IR with only the basement TV (which no one really watches) being the UHF one. Then I can get a harmony and have them get simple use instructions and on screen help even!


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

The only thing I seem to be missing now is a series of Dish buttons to put the GUIDE back into "Mom's" favorites. I would add this series into the system on macro. My mother-in-law has a tendency to use the guide but sometimes manages to hit the guide button more than once so it toggles through the default favorites. Unfortunately Dish doesn't allow you to delete or prevent these from showing up.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know how many times I've shown my elderly mother how to play a DVD (TV power, DVD power, toggle A/V input, open drawer, insert disc, close drawer, it starts automtically), and she has to write down detailed notes including when to switch from the TV remote to the DVD remote. Adding a sat reciever to the mix would confuse her utterly. 

I'm not even going to consider a universal remote, because the concept that one button can perform more than one function, depending on which *other* buttons you push first (or what state the device is currently in) seems to be completely foreign to her. I discovered only recently that she didn't understand or recognize the universal icons for play, stop, FF, RW, etc. (triangle, square, and so on) that have been used on every single playback device manufactured in the past 30+ years. 

I suppose a Harmony or some such might work, but she would never spend that kind of money on a remote.


----------

